# Speedex 1622



## das fisch (Sep 11, 2010)

I picked up a 1982 speedex 1622 in great shape, but needs the hydro rebuilt/replaced.
I broke down current hydro unit, but it seems most of the bearings in the unit (not the sealed bearings, but loose which function with centrifugal force) are jammed up inside their machined tunnels and whatnot.
Has anyone rebuilt one of these? I have the exploded view from the original manual and brochures, but am having a hard time thus far. Also seem to be missing the check valve bodies.
So I'm looking for a bit of help, or a replacement unit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea at all, but would be neat to see some photos of your machine. By the way, welcome to the forum, where we have a complete community of very knowledgable mechanics here!


----------

